# Talk about old school tires!



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I picked up a set of old mags and tires, they were pretty cool back in the day!


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

Duff said:


> I picked up a set of old mags and tires, they were pretty cool back in the day!


those are really cool. i have never seen those kind of tires. how old are they?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Those are cool. I think he had a contract with Firestone back in the day, or something like that.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'll see if I can decipher the date code and post the year


----------

